# New to the tree side of the biz



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello,
My name is James, and I'm from kansas city. I have done a few small tree jobs, removals, stump grinding, etc. I'm just curious on how I would go about advertising trees, I'm already established in the landscape side and would like to branch out into the tree side. I'm currently a senior in highschool and plan on attending k-state university for a b.s in horticulture and to become a certified arborist.
If you guys have any questions feel free to ask.
Thanks,
James


----------



## fishercat (Jun 20, 2010)

*i'd wait if I were you.*

stick with the small jobs and get some more experience under your belt.maybe taking some classes or try and get a gig with an established tree company for a while.

one screw up can really damage your health,reputation,and ego.


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 21, 2010)

do the right thing and get a job working for someone else if you want to learn.

18? in high school and an established landscaper? insured (liability, WC and health insurance?), licensed, own all your own equipment? 

Honestly little boy, all you would do is steal work from a real tree company until you #### up a job or yourself.

this ain't no picnic snowflake.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 21, 2010)

fishercat said:


> stick with the small jobs and get some more experience under your belt.maybe taking some classes or try and get a gig with an established tree company for a while.
> 
> one screw up can really damage your health,reputation,and ego.



Yea,
I've just had the small removals, and a few trim jobs. Keep in mind the limbs i cut i have to load into the back of my truck until i get a chipper(veermer 1250a). I have been thinking about an internship with a local company called vanbooven tree, www.vanbooventree.com. So now I'm just trying to get the proper equipment like chap helmets(with built in ear protection).


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 21, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> do the right thing and get a job working for someone else if you want to learn.
> 
> 18? in high school and an established landscaper? insured (liability, WC and health insurance?), licensed, own all your own equipment?
> 
> ...



SNOWFLAKE

that killed me... Telling it like it is TS well done.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 21, 2010)

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> Hello,
> My name is James, and I'm from kansas city. I have done a few small tree jobs, removals, stump grinding, etc. I'm just curious on how I would go about advertising trees, I'm already established in the landscape side and would like to branch out into the tree side. I'm currently a senior in highschool and plan on attending k-state university for a b.s in horticulture and to become a certified arborist.
> If you guys have any questions feel free to ask.
> Thanks,
> James



Welcome to fightclub James. Don't mind Treeslayer he really has your best interest at heart. 

I think you are doing the right thing by getting both a college education in Horticulture and some hands on experience with a local company. 

This industry kills people with alarming regularity. Start small, stay low and listen to the old guys with grey hair. At least you know they were smart enough to live.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 21, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> do the right thing and get a job working for someone else if you want to learn.
> 
> 18? in high school and an established landscaper? insured (liability, WC and health insurance?), licensed, own all your own equipment?
> 
> ...



Treeslayer,
1. I never bite off more than i can chew, if a job is to big for me to handle than I'll pass it on to a bigger company. It's always better to be safe than sorry !

2. I've been doing lawn care for quite some time and know the in's and out's of the biz.

3. Yes my company is fully insured.

4. all of my equipment was paid for by ME !!!!!!

5. since I have not added any employees i don't need workman's comp yet.

6. I have never lowballed and would never in a million years try to steal a job from another guy.
I hope this answers some of your questions.
Thanks,
James


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 21, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Welcome to fightclub James. Don't mind Treeslayer he really has your best interest at heart.
> 
> I think you are doing the right thing by getting both a college education in Horticulture and some hands on experience with a local company.
> 
> This industry kills people with alarming regularity. Start small, stay low and listen to the old guys with grey hair. At least you know they were smart enough to live.



Thanks outofmytree,
I've been paying very close attention to saftey, it has been my 1st priority when I'm doing a job. I have heard alot of the horror stories along with that to. I've also had the chance to talk with a couple guys that are pro's in kansas.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2010)

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> Thanks outofmytree,
> I've been paying very close attention to saftey, it has been my 1st priority when I'm doing a job. I have heard alot of the horror stories along with that to. I've also had the chance to talk with a couple guys that are pro's in kansas.



I think pdql is in your area you may try to get with him if he needs someone. Get the tree climbers companion read read and read then get a job with a local with good reputation. After you graduate there will be time to get into your own gig and you will have learned some by then.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I think pdql is in your area you may try to get with him if he needs someone. Get the tree climbers companion read read and read then get a job with a local with good reputation. After you graduate there will be time to get into your own gig and you will have learned some by then.



Oh yeah snowflake


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Oh yeah snowflake



who is pdql ?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2010)

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> who is pdql ?



He is the man lol, been in business many moons and seems very knowledgeable he will be in this thread shortly most likely


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> He is the man lol, been in business many moons and seems very knowledgeable he will be in this thread shortly most likely



whats the name of the company i mean ?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 21, 2010)

here you go


http://www.pdqlawn.com/


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 21, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> http://www.pdqlawn.com/



Ok I don't see to much of him on the kansas side really.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 22, 2010)

*those chippers suck.*



Teamgtree&lawn said:


> Yea,
> I've just had the small removals, and a few trim jobs. Keep in mind the limbs i cut i have to load into the back of my truck until i get a chipper(veermer 1250a). I have been thinking about an internship with a local company called vanbooven tree, www.vanbooventree.com. So now I'm just trying to get the proper equipment like chap helmets(with built in ear protection).



they are money pits,poorly designed and just plain suck.trust me.

look for a bandit or morbark.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 22, 2010)

fishercat said:


> they are money pits,poorly designed and just plain suck.trust me.
> 
> look for a bandit or morbark.



The guy who i mentioned has 2 of them, they seem preety good. There are only like 4-5 bandits but idk if we have a morbark dealer in the kc area.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 23, 2010)

*they might seem good..............*

if you've never used anything else.

a Ford would probably seem like a nice car if I had never driven a Toyota.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 23, 2010)

fishercat said:


> if you've never used anything else.
> 
> a Ford would probably seem like a nice car if I had never driven a Toyota.



well that and I went to vermeer great plains yesturday and finally got some chaps and a helmet with the face sheild and ear muffs, he also told me the price of a new bc1200xl was in the $40,000 range. He also said he doesn't know of any morbark dealers close by either. Next time I go back I'll be getting climbing gear after i get certified. Also do you know when you can take the test ?
Thanks,
James


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 23, 2010)

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> well that and I went to vermeer great plains yesturday and finally got some chaps and a helmet with the face sheild and ear muffs, he also told me the price of a new bc1200xl was in the $40,000 range. He also said he doesn't know of any morbark dealers close by either. Next time I go back I'll be getting climbing gear after i get certified. Also do you know when you can take the test ?
> Thanks,
> James



questions like this prove my point.

buy climbing gear AFTER you get certified?  While pricing $40,000 chippers?

you posted first about how we advertise for tree work, and you are going to steal work from a guy like pdql? go to work FOR him, ( or someone else) snowflake. don't take his work. he's forgot more than you will ever know. 

I don't like to see people hurt or killed, but there will always be accidents by fools. you can be one of those fools if you want, God gives us all free agency in life.

please be safe, you will only drive up our insurance rates and draw even more unwanted OSHA involvement.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 23, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> questions like this prove my point.
> 
> buy climbing gear AFTER you get certified?  While pricing $40,000 chippers?
> 
> ...



1. I'm pretty sure I said I wouldn't buy a 40k wood chipper, I'll be looking for a pre-owned one most likely.
2. I don't know how you'd get the idea that i would even attempt to steal work from someone else ?, I respect the other guy and I know a few of them pretty well to.
3. I don't know why you think I'm not safe, I do everything I'm supposed to do. I wear chaps, ear, eye protection, and i always have a hard hat on MY 
4. and the chipper, I know all the dangers and have heard alot of the horror stories along with them. Also I just asked for the price of a bc 1200xl while i was there. What's wrong with that ?
Thanks,
James


----------



## fishercat (Jun 23, 2010)

*not a lot of Vermeers gettin' towed around here.*

the few guys that have them only do because Vermeer is the only one that would finance them.

I found a 2003 Bandit 250 in Mass for 9k.It will out chip the Vermeer equivalent easily.

I don't like financing anything.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jun 23, 2010)

Everybody has to start somewhere. I'm self taught and doing fine. Did I mention I started when I was 15 I'm now 27? The key is don't get stupid. Know your limits and you'll be fine.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 23, 2010)

fishercat said:


> the few guys that have them only do because Vermeer is the only one that would finance them.
> 
> I found a 2003 Bandit 250 in Mass for 9k.It will out chip the Vermeer equivalent easily.
> 
> I don't like financing anything.



Tell me about it, i hear yea on the financing stuff, end up paying more than it was.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok. I found the thread, thanks for the glowing comments guys.

Regarding chippers: call Vegetation Management Services in KCK, buy a Bandit chipper. New or used, it will still be better than a Vermeer.

No, you won't find us too much on the Kansas side. Everybody and his cousin is marketing to the "rich" side of KC, and the competition is fierce. There are too many schoolboys over in Overland Park that mow lawns for themselves, so the prices are too low. I go anywhere the customer is willing to pay a fair price for reliable service.

Much of my work is for corporation and government agencies, anyway.

In my experience, schoolboys that have been doing their own lawns for 3 years do not make good long term employees. Particularly 18-year-olds that "know all the in's & outs of the business" and are accustomed to answering only to themselves. Let's face it, you have a goal, and you are pursuing it. I think that is a fine plan, but I suggest that you abandon your plans for forcibly branching out into tree work. It isn't the big money you think it is. 

When one of your customers has a small job that you can handle, feel free to take care of it. Spend some time learning about pruning, and get some good pruning tools. If it grows into more work...Good!

1. You simply shouldn't try to do aerial tree trimming by yourself, particularly with your limited experience. You can get in enough trouble with your feet on the ground. Most of the more successful lawn services in town love to sell landscape pruning, without ever climbing a tree. They send out their fleet of mexicans armed with a Stihl power pruner, and they do pretty good business. Sadly, their pruning usually leaves a bit to be desired.
2. Paying for chippers and specialty trucks to haul them is a full time job. Insurance to cover this kind of operation CANNOT be purchased for "part time" work, so you need high enough revenue to cover the expenses. This is not consistent with your goals of going to school.
3. It is a common thought that tree work is big money, and lawn mowing is just drone work without getting the big bucks. Haven't you noticed all the ratty little trucks running around OPK with the name of some tree service stuck or hand painted to the side of the pickup? There is just as much competition for tree work as there is for lawn work, with this singular difference: you have to sell each and every tree job. The lawn work is regular, and keeps coming back year after year. 
4. Those tree customers you work so hard to acquire will expect you to drop what you are doing and take care of them the day after they call. If that means showing up for that fallen branch during December finals when you simply can't go...too bad, they will call me, and then I will have their loyalty. Tree customers generally have higher expectations for quick service, especially if they have an emergency.

I hope this has been helpful. You sound like a pretty ambitious young fellow, and I wish you well.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Jun 23, 2010)

ill come out and say im 17 and ive been climbing for 4 years my dad taught me and he is now out of the biss and i do landscaping and climb for other people. here everyone uses buckets, and i would rather climb ive also used cranes. but i know were to say no. if you get nothing else climbing for 4 years dont mean dip. if it was 10 ya but its been 4 years im still green. remember that:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jun 23, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Ok. I found the thread, thanks for the glowing comments guys.
> 
> Regarding chippers: call Vegetation Management Services in KCK, buy a Bandit chipper. New or used, it will still be better than a Vermeer.
> 
> ...



Thanks man !
I've spent a good deal on studying trees, and yes those prople who have the branch fall, if it's during school I have a period between 10:40 and 12:25 that has allowed me to provide good service for people who cannot wait until later. Next year I'll be starting a crew so they can work on days when I'm tied up. Like I said before though I'm going to try and intern with vanbooven www.vanbooventree.com before I go out on my own. I appricate the kind words of advise, thanks pdql, also I'm will not be forcing into the tree stuff I'll be easing into it one step at a time.
Thanks,
James Rosa
Team Green Lawn & Landscape


----------



## lego1970 (Jun 25, 2010)

Greg Vanbooven is pretty well established and even though I only met him once, he seemed like a pretty nice guy, also his main foreman would be an excellent guy to learn from. He also has nice equipment and trucks to aquire your CDL. Good luck.


----------



## himiler (Jun 25, 2010)

*Vision!*

Two of the Eagle Scouts from my Boy Scout troop started lawnmowing businesses to work their way through college and ended up making that their full time endeavor after graduation. Both are doing quite well. When I started my HVAC business there was the occasional comment about me being a part timer stealing work from the ones who really deserved it. Funny, I always thought of it as working full time at two jobs to provide for my family while in transition. It didn't matter that I held a Class A license, was fully insured, and paid off all parts and equipment when purchased. 
My belief is what is really being said is to do it the right way, no shortcuts, and no risk taking.
I'm a non tree cutting rip snortin wannabe. I'll never do this professionally and I'll never try. The older I get the less I care and the more I care about what others say to me. Too soon old, too late smart.
Steve


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm curious about something. Every time we get a new guy on here asking questions he invariably gets lambasted by people telling him he's an idiot for even thinking about doing tree work without first working for another company and learning the ropes. My question is this, would any of you guy's that own decent sized tree services hire someone who you knew intended to branch out on there own in your area once you trained them?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 27, 2010)

Bearcreek said:


> I'm curious about something. Every time we get a new guy on here asking questions he invariably gets lambasted by people telling him he's an idiot for even thinking about doing tree work without first working for another company and learning the ropes. My question is this, would any of you guy's that own decent sized tree services hire someone who you knew intended to branch out on there own in your area once you trained them?



I just think were all getting tired of ten new start-ups each year with not enough work for more than three services!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 28, 2010)

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> Thanks man !
> I've spent a good deal on studying trees, and yes those prople who have the branch fall, if it's during school I have a period between 10:40 and 12:25 that has allowed me to provide good service for people who cannot wait until later. Next year I'll be starting a crew so they can work on days when I'm tied up. Like I said before though I'm going to try and intern with vanbooven www.vanbooventree.com before I go out on my own. I appricate the kind words of advise, thanks pdql, also I'm will not be forcing into the tree stuff I'll be easing into it one step at a time.
> Thanks,
> James Rosa
> Team Green Lawn & Landscape



I have to admire your initiative. You've gotten some good advice - hope all works out for you.

One thing I keep hearing that I don't understand is this "stealing jobs" thing. If the guy is following the rules, I call this competition - you see that in any business. Why is building a better mouse trap "stealing"?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 28, 2010)

buzz sawyer said:


> I have to admire your initiative. You've gotten some good advice - hope all works out for you.
> 
> One thing I keep hearing that I don't understand is this "stealing jobs" thing. If the guy is following the rules, I call this competition - you see that in any business. Why is building a better mouse trap "stealing"?



Buzz its not, however; many new start-ups especially well funded ones, bid too low and turn the biz to crap. Here there is like 25 services in a town only large enough to truly support 5 full time real services, then factor in the illegals hacks and wanna b's and its hard to be optimistic. Having said all that, I too hope it works out for the op from safety to profitability. I have to say though, I don't care for competition in my hoods because it just means cheap rates.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 28, 2010)

Nobody "cares for competition". We'd all like to have a monopoly in our area, but that's not how it's supposed to work here in a free country. (I'm not talking about illegals here). I, for one, am glad we have some semblance of the free market system here in the US. All that said, to the OP, the idea of working for another tree service to gain experience is a good idea. IMO though, the only way one is going to hire you is if you live a bit of a lie lie and don't tell them you plan to branch out on your own some day or if you work for one that's not in your area. I would recommend the second option.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 28, 2010)

This is true. I try not to hire people just as a training school for my own competition.

I recently had an exceedingly hard working fellow tell me that he would like me to train him to climb. He was obviously qualified to learn, as I had watched him most of the afternoon as a groundman for another guy that I was subbing for, and he seemed to have an outstanding work ethic.

Will I hire him?.....No.

It is obvious that his loyalties are to himself and the other contractor. All I would be doing is training the other guy's help so that he no longer needs to call me for tougher trees. that he can't do himself.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Bearcreek said:


> Nobody "cares for competition". We'd all like to have a monopoly in our area, but that's not how it's supposed to work here in a free country. (I'm not talking about illegals here). I, for one, am glad we have some semblance of the free market system here in the US. All that said, to the OP, the idea of working for another tree service to gain experience is a good idea. IMO though, the only way one is going to hire you is if you live a bit of a lie lie and don't tell them you plan to branch out on your own some day or if you work for one that's not in your area. I would recommend the second option.



Even the second option would force you to live a bit of a lie. You probably shouldn't tell you're new boss that once your trained and capable of making him money that you're going to go out on your own, even if it's a different town. This is a tough question Bearcreek. And I do not have the answer for it. I worked my ass off for a 8 year span...dragging brush, humping logs, progressed to climbing and bucket work, started my own biz on the side, told my boss about the biz, got fired, got rehired, quit, went fulltime. Yeah I lived a bit of a lie, but how else do you do it?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Buzz its not, however; many new start-ups especially well funded ones, bid too low and turn the biz to crap. Here there is like 25 services in a town only large enough to truly support 5 full time real services, then factor in the illegals hacks and wanna b's and its hard to be optimistic. Having said all that, I too hope it works out for the op from safety to profitability. I have to say though, I don't care for competition in my hoods because it just means cheap rates.



I understand your point Rope, that's a lot of competition. How do they manage to stay in the area? We could use some good arborists here - way too many hatrack jobs in my neighborhood.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 28, 2010)

That's true but it's kind of my point. Many of the "veterans" on here give new people hell when they ask about starting on their own when in reality there really is not many other options besides lying to an employer, something which I don't think anyone here would encourage. Each situation is unique and sometimes things work out fine. When I started out climbing I learned a few old school style basics from the grandpa of a friend of mine who was retiring from the biz. Other than that i'm almost completely self taught and I've been doing this for around ten years now and have yet to do any serious damage to property. There are a lot of resources out there that a person can take advantage of to teach themselves many of the in's and out's of tree work. Nothing beats experience of course but sometimes a person has to get that on their own.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 28, 2010)

If I got 8 years out somebody and provided them with training in exchange for having an excellent employee for the duration?

I'd hire them all day long, and have the best tree service in town!


_JUST LET THEM TRY TO COMPETE WITH ME_ if I have a well-trained staff of five-year veterans.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> If I got 8 years out somebody and provided them with training in exchange for having an excellent employee for the duration?
> 
> I'd hire them all day long, and have the best tree service in town!
> 
> ...



Well, they WERE the best tree service in town. Seems their 8 year veteran found something else to do with his time. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Even the second option would force you to live a bit of a lie. You probably shouldn't tell you're new boss that once your trained and capable of making him money that you're going to go out on your own, even if it's a different town. This is a tough question Bearcreek. And I do not have the answer for it. I worked my ass off for a 8 year span...dragging brush, humping logs, progressed to climbing and bucket work, started my own biz on the side, told my boss about the biz, got fired, got rehired, quit, went fulltime. Yeah I lived a bit of a lie, but how else do you do it?



Good points all around Blakester!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Bearcreek said:


> That's true but it's kind of my point. Many of the "veterans" on here give new people hell when they ask about starting on their own when in reality there really is not many other options besides lying to an employer, something which I don't think anyone here would encourage. Each situation is unique and sometimes things work out fine. When I started out climbing I learned a few old school style basics from the grandpa of a friend of mine who was retiring from the biz. Other than that i'm almost completely self taught and I've been doing this for around ten years now and have yet to do any serious damage to property. There are a lot of resources out there that a person can take advantage of to teach themselves many of the in's and out's of tree work. Nothing beats experience of course but sometimes a person has to get that on their own.



You got a good point here. I just see some of the morons that operate tree services in this town that never worked serious production level #### before. Graduates from mower sitting to the tree world via their own thoughts of "Well I can do that!" I'm sure a few take some on the chin and learn from it, and even a few others do their research and do good work but for the most part the boys I see start up, toss an ad out there and call themselves tree services are just a bunch of hacks and it only ends up hurting them and the local market in the long run.

The first guy I worked for in this biz was one of them. Has been at it for 25 years, running his own show. Can't cut fer ####, anything he takes down he whittles 'cause he can't work big wood, spikes his trim jobs and carries no insurance. He still lowballs bids, hires high school kids under the table to drag brush, has no equipment and only stays afloat 'cause he's a smooth talker. He tried giving me advice a few months ago. Says, " If ya worked cheaper you'd always have work. " lol I got no intentions of that sir, none at all.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey don't listen to these bozos the vermeer 1230 or 1250 are both great machines half of the haters of vermeer will tell that a Woodsman is a great machine too , and Rayco , frankly brush bandits blow there cheaply built and welded parts break with no rhyme or reason , I have three vermeers and one has damn near 4K hrs and still would walk all over most others they are built to last and are operator friendly , on the other hand the Morbark 290 is a bit of a legend aswell and last for a long time too ... The only drawback to Vermeer is there parts people are like t#ts on a bull ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Bandit 200xp: unknown hours, it wore out the hour meter. Bought new in 1997, and almost NOTHING has been repaired.
> 
> 1. Safety interlock on the disk cover quit working, we bypassed it.
> 2. Lever on the hydraulic valve to lift the rollers wore out. Eventually, we replaced the whole valve.
> ...



Sounds like your a little abusive , and maybe if I was a complete D head who rolled my machine and couldn't park it maybe I could beat your record , sounds like you definitely hold the retard award hands down


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Sounds like your a little abusive
> 
> 
> > Yeah.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 28, 2010)

Tell you what if the right bosaman were there ole rope would just work for him but I have been there done that. Too many years of twenty cent raise's and good benny's; while I miss the benny's, I don't miss the poverty; even though I have bouts of that on my own slow downs etc, working my own gig is great most times.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 29, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Sounds like your a little abusive , and maybe if I was a complete D head who rolled my machine and couldn't park it maybe I could beat your record , sounds like you definitely hold the retard award hands down



I have almost no respect for your opinions. You make assumptions that are unfounded, you issue statements that are intended to inflame other readers, and you generally project the air of someone that is too self absorbed to learn from anyone else. My perception is that you are seeking to boost your self-esteem by insulting as many people as you can. 

If you think otherwise, look at the last 40 posts listed on your record, and see how many have either beneficial or complimentary comments.

You should consider adding helpful comments sometime. You will get a greater feeling of accomplishment, and you will usually get more respect from your peers.

I don't expect that you will learn anything from this comment, so you should not anticipate that I will respond to any of your insulting commentary.

[EDIT: You said "*IF I was a complete D head...*"? I don't really think there is any question about that.]

_"Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference" _


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 30, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I have almost no respect for your opinions. You make assumptions that are unfounded, you issue statements that are intended to inflame other readers, and you generally project the air of someone that is too self absorbed to learn from anyone else. My perception is that you are seeking to boost your self-esteem by insulting as many people as you can.
> 
> If you think otherwise, look at the last 40 posts listed on your record, and see how many have either beneficial or complimentary comments.
> 
> ...



Don't get your panties in a bunch missie its a joke thats all , but seriously who treats there machines like that , I am not presuming any thing there your words I have had the same machine for 11yrs never jackknifed once to cause damage , certainly never rolled it and if I had I really wouldn't wear that as A BADGE OF HONOR , so maybe you are a little goofy I am sure its a hard concept for you to grasp, Oh and I am a nice guy but damn really , if I was a complete bafoon and someone didn't point it out to me I would be a little hurt so take my words as from someone who cares ...


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jul 3, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Ok. Thanks.



Sorry I've been out of town at boy
scout camp and I'm back and ready to rumble now.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 6, 2010)

H Roe in Osceola ?


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jul 6, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> H Roe in Osceola ?



Yep that's the one !, I love that place and this was my 7th year there. Also I think I saw another guy that had your co name. He was driving an oler chevy 2500.


----------



## TrillPhil (Jul 6, 2010)

Every climber I know either works for themselves solely, or works for a company and does side jobs on their own time (saturday and sunday) I know many more climbers that work for someone throughout the week and do side jobs on the weekend than I do than those that can work for themselves all the time. They also eat a little better probably... 

The equipment, trucks, insurance, etc... are all huge costs. Now cutting a tree down in my opinion beats just about any other type of work there is but that doesn't mean if I was the owner of such a company it would be more profitable than any other. Hell the crew I went on lost money today almost and I wasn't the climber. Took the guy in the bucket 6 hours to cut and rope a few leads that shoulda taken 2 with a half hour for clean up.... Now there was alot of #### that went wrong, one of those days, but still... It's like anything, some you win some you lose...

Also I'm lucky the owner encourages teaching me how to climb because he knows I'm gonna work for him for atleast a few years due to reasons regarding problems relocating..


----------



## oldirty (Sep 9, 2010)

:spam:a lamma ding dong.


----------



## boone0 (Jul 9, 2016)

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> Hey *******! fast forward to now, i'm A college educated and degreed horticulturist and ISA Certified, have a ****ing nice day!


Only read this and the first few posts. Bet you've had this thread bookmarked for a long ass time! Thanks for the laugh, nice work and stay safe. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 10, 2016)

Teamgtree&lawn said:


> Hey *******! fast forward to now, i'm A college educated and degreed horticulturist and ISA Certified, have a ****ing nice day!


Waited 6 years to respond to a guy who is seldom on the board any more. Yup, you sure showed him. Snowflake


----------



## Kevin Wixam (Jul 13, 2016)

A good way to advertise is get you business online and get Google verified. You would be surprised at how many people in your area are looking for an experienced tree trimming/ removal service. It's 2016 man you gotta be online. 

I'm guessing being 18 you can put together a basic website. Here is a site I put together that will give you an idea of how basic. www.treetrimmingevansville.com 

Keep it simple and to the point. Make sure your phone number is at the top so the customer can click to call you. Also have a form in the site as well as that also helps to give people another way to contact you. 

Once you get google verified maybe run some adword campaigns, or you can hire an seo guy to get you ranking in search engines so people can find you. This is a way to bring in a lot of leads. 

Keep in mind you will get people calling but you will also get the pesky marketing calls as well because salespeople love to find leads on Google. Hope this helps.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 27, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Waited 6 years to respond to a guy who is seldom on the board any more. Yup, you sure showed him. Snowflake


You're a dink.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 27, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Waited 6 years to respond to a guy who is seldom on the board any more. Yup, you sure showed him. Snowflake


Or should I say chump? Climbing coastals for 20 something an hour. Not THAT'S funny, snowflake! 
I bet that kid is rolling in dough.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 27, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> You're a dink.


Did I hit a nerve??


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 30, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Did I hit a nerve??


Not really. Just figured I'd chime in. Let the kid know that shots from underpaid goofs don't really matter. He's probably sitting at home counting his money.. while you're scrimping away, wasting your life working for pennies to make someone like him rich. That, to me.. is justice. Funny, to boot.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2016)

This is gonna be good....like the shorts thread.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 30, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Not really. Just figured I'd chime in. Let the kid know that shots from underpaid goofs don't really matter. He's probably sitting at home counting his money.. while you're scrimping away, wasting your life working for pennies to make someone like him rich. That, to me.. is justice. Funny, to boot.


Well Maple-Punk, as you don't know me or my situation, it's easy to assume (in the mean time making an ASS out of U). Having spent many years doing stressful things (business and professional activities) the nice thing about being an underpaid employee it being able to go home at 4, not having to think about my job until the morning, knowing I have more money in my pocket than my boss.

I've been on this world long enough to know how to save and invest. This job pays for the holidays and toys and keeps me in shape without having to go to the gym. 

So, Snowflake, while you're being the pompous "Alpha" male, busting up your body, I'll continue to do a little climbing, a little spraying, a little stumping and a little consulting, make my paycheque and watch my investments grow and my paid off house rise in price 27% a year.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm municipal. Unionized. 
I basically do what i want. And they THROW money at me. If you think for one second you're going home with more money in your pocket than whom you're working for... I honestly feel sorry for you. they got you good. Good luck with your investments and whatever. Hahaha

@BC WetCoast


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## acer-kid (Jul 30, 2016)

27% a year, huh? I have never encountered a worse bunch of boasters than I have here. What is offensive is you knuckle heads think people BELIEVE this crap. Lol, wow, bro. Wow. That MIGHT have been believable had you said that was your property tax yearly. Maybe. But rise in value? **** off.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 30, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> I'm municipal. Unionized.
> I basically do what i want. And they THROW money at me. If you think for one second you're going home with more money in your pocket.. I honestly feel sorry for you. they got you good. Good luck with your investments and whatever. Hahaha
> 
> @BC WetCoast



You seem to have an interest on other's pay,,, why?
BTW, I really like my pay,,,maybe you are just jealous or a midget,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 30, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> I'm municipal. Unionized.
> I basically do what i want. And they THROW money at me. If you think for one second you're going home with more money in your pocket.. I honestly feel sorry for you. they got you good. Good luck with your investments and whatever. Hahaha
> 
> @BC WetCoast



So sad,,, at least you admit that you are lame and worthless,,,living off the public,,so sad,,
Jeff


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 30, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> So sad,,, at least you admit that you are lame and worthless,,,living off the public,,so sad,,
> Jeff


Yea, it's a pretty good gig. Just jealous, or a midget?

You realize we ALL live off the public, right dumb-dumb? Where do you think your pay comes from?


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 30, 2016)

Know what's lame? Beating guys down that are new. Trying to learn. As if you old heads got it figured out. Gets old. Fast, like. And these new guys are far less full of **** than you guys are. Just pisses me off, that's all. I'm the LAMEST.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 30, 2016)

*Metro Vancouver housing prices expected to climb another 25% this year*
Hey Maple=Punk just a quote from one of the local media outlets.

A unionized muni worker, I should have realized. Every tree guy's dream job. One of our crew left and got a job for the local muni. His quote ' take the easiest day at ______ and spread it over 3 days". If the muni workers here can't reach the work with a pole saw from the headache rack of their truck, it's contracted out.

I know my boss made less than me, he told me. Maybe he'll do better this year. 

Weren't you the one bitching cause people were wearing shortx? Thinking it was unprofessional. You do know what the public thinks of muni workers right (unless you're the garbage collector) - make sure your rake handle is extra strong to lean on.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 30, 2016)

I wouldn't climb on top of the cage. Get real. I wouldn't pick it up if it shed on the sidewalk. That's work for guys like you. Grunts, right? **** all that noise. Alpha guys "beating up their bodies" or something like that. Yea, muni jobs are a cakewalk, babe. Haters gon' hate. 

Hey! Put yer name in! I bet they'd all enjoy a good giggle down there at City Hall. Yeehaw.
@BC WetCoast


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 30, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> You're a dink.


No, you're wrong.

I do a pretty objective self assessment, I'm actually an *******.

So you don't actually do any work, you're an inspector. Go around and tell the residents they can't cut down their tree or tell them why the city won't pay when the street tree has broken their driveway. Great job.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 30, 2016)

It was sarcasm. Sheesh. 
I WISH I were an inspector.
This always becomes less fun when you can't keep up. 
Anywho, the kid isn't posting anymore, so I'll go somewhere else until one of you shoots some ignorant answer to someone looking for advice.


----------



## Teamgtree&lawn (Jul 31, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Did I hit a nerve??


no you didn't, putz


----------

